# TT 225 MAF Housing on a TT 180 ? Cant get it working



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone ever tried? The Housing is so much bigger.

When i use the 225 MAF it really bad. 

When i use the 180 Sensor with the 225 housing it still not drive able.

Will the APR tune help?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm not sure i understand the question here. so i'll ask you one. why are you trying to use a 225 maf on a 180? if you dont have a tune that calls for it you dont need it. and if you try to use it, it wont run properly. also it wont fit.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

What he said. Or, increase your fuel injector size the same percentage as your cross sectional MAF area increase by changing the housing. Use the sensor that came from your car in the new housing. It's been so long that I've forgotten the percentage increase, but 440's and a 225/VR MAF was close to the right combo on AWP 1.8T's with the 317cc injectors stock.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah...

I tried to use my sensor in the housing but the car did not run right, I guess because the injectors. I guess if i got bigger injectors it would run right huh?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

cablekid said:


> Ah...
> 
> I tried to use my sensor in the housing but the car did not run right, I guess because the injectors. I guess if i got bigger injectors it would run right huh?


No. It won't work. 20v was saying if you use a larger housing and the proper sensor for your motor code as well as increasing your injector size or FPR then it will work, however, there is no point in doing this. A tune will get you the most benefits.

What are you trying to accomplish here?

Did you read the 1.8T FAQ yet? There are basic modification guides that will really help you understand what every mod does and what is worth your time and isn't.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I read the FAQ..

I got a APR tune that i am getting friday,

I got a exhuast

and intake.

Was going to use the bigger housing on my intake.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

why run a maf at all? why run a filter? run 630's while your at it. make more powaz :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Listen to what everyone is telling you,* keep it stock unless your software calls for it*


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

madmax199 said:


> Listen to what everyone is telling you,* keep it stock unless your software calls for it*


nah let him blow it up mixing and matching half assed thoughts with even more half assed execution.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

TTMAN225 said:


> nah let him blow it up mixing and matching half assed thoughts with even more half assed execution.


some people just have to learn the hard way...


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay! Lol i get it! ill leave it stock!

Anyway i got a bigger problem, i tried to sandblast the head to make it smooth.

So i poured sand in the intake while my friend kept the rev to about 3,500 rpm.

Now i thought it was suppose to smooth it but now the car runs really rough and dies if you dont hold the gas?

Any idea?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

WHAT?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

cablekid said:


> Okay! Lol i get it! ill leave it stock!
> 
> Anyway i got a bigger problem, i tried to sandblast the head to make it smooth.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Just Kidding  :laugh:


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

http://www.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80267


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

that is the funniest thing i've ever read hands down. thank you cincy :laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

:laugh:


----------

